# CRB7 Router Base



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I came across this router base in a Hartville Tool flier. Has anyone had any experience with this guide base? I was just curious as to its quality and alleged versatility. 

If it does everything that it claims then it would be a cost effective tool, and would eliminate several jigs and attachments, It could be attached to any router and set up very quickly.

The link below is a good demonstration of the guides capabilities.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyS1JpKx684


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*router base*

Hi Bill that is one neat attachment try and find out who sells them as I am very interested. regards carl


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Carl,

There are several sources:

M.POWER Tools - About Us - Precision Engineered Woodworking Tools

MPower Combination Router Base CRB7-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools

MPower Combination Router Base (CRB7) - Rockler Woodworking Tools

M-Power CRB7 Router Base

The first link is the manufacturer, who is based in the UK.

The base has been around for a couple of years but there is surprisingly little or no in-depth feedback about the tool on the net.

I was just curious if anyone had tried this tool and what their impressions of its actual capabilities.

A quick use of a search engine may produce a retailer closer to you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like my circle jig.

I can see some additional uses for the circle jig.....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I can see it being useful for several operations! Obviously, small circles up to 9 inches, evenly spaced dadoes, edge routing, etc. 

My real concern is quality and, although, the promo impressive I am a trained skeptic. I was just curious if anyone had any real experience with this tool and does it function as advertised.

I could see it replacing several jigs in the shop and for me that equates to storage space. In addition, it attaches quickly and apparently is easy to reconfigure.

I just find it strange that it has been on the market for a couple of years and no one apparently has used or had any experience with it. I would expect that at least someone on this forum has given it a go. So, how about it folks, anyone want to fess up to trying this gadget and give an opinion?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Rockler sells it for around 80.00 most the reviews were good


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Rockler sells it for around 80.00 most the reviews were good


John,

I don't really trust these types of on-line reviews. They are published by the retailer and are guaranteed to be positive with the occasional not so good review. You never see "this is a horrible item" review on a retailer website. I prefer the third party website opinions...there is no bias to sell the product. 

I would trust an honest review from someone on the forum before I would buy into the hype from a retailer.

I just thought that it was a pretty well thought out, versatile base that has possibilities. But I would never lay out $80 on a tool that I hadn't first done some research on. 

With all that being said, nobody seems to have actual experience with it (at least nobody, so far, has posted a first hand assessment). For me, that is a no-starter. 

I appreciate everyone's input but, hopefully, someone out there has used this base and can offer a first hand mini review of its pros and cons.

Bill


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

That is slick if it works as in the video, putting it on my wants list  thanks much for posting it.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Stopped by Rockler this weekend and spend some time talking to the guys there and looking at the CRB7 they had, (they only had the one) the secondary rods fit my PC base and it is very light actually, so it is sitting on my work bench! I have not had time to do anything with it yet but will start tonight and post some photos and thoughts while testing.I can say it does seem well made and very light.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

dcrusoe said:


> Stopped by Rockler this weekend and spend some time talking to the guys there and looking at the CRB7 they had, (they only had the one) the secondary rods fit my PC base and it is very light actually, so it is sitting on my work bench! I have not had time to do anything with it yet but will start tonight and post some photos and thoughts while testing.I can say it does seem well made and very light.


David,

Fantastic! I will look forward to reading your pro/con review. I think that the base has potential, but without physically holding it in my hands and possibly using it, I would not buy it.

There is just so little objective feedback on the tool, that I am skeptical without third party, unbiased review.

Again, looking forward to your thoughts....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Mk3*



dcrusoe said:


> Stopped by Rockler this weekend and spend some time talking to the guys there and looking at the CRB7 they had, (they only had the one) the secondary rods fit my PC base and it is very light actually, so it is sitting on my work bench! I have not had time to do anything with it yet but will start tonight and post some photos and thoughts while testing.I can say it does seem well made and very light.




David 
Couple questions,after reading it sounds like they did a upgrade which they call CRB7. MK3 if true which model did you get,other question what all comes with it ( seems to be a large price difference between retialers)


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am interested and have followed this article. I posted a similar request in the forum and awaiting your review. By the way there are two other attachment that add to its versatility. Here is alink to my post. There are pins that come with it to cut mortises. The shop notes mag vol. 23 issue 134 if you have the magazine. It was march / april issue. http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/45370-router-base-crb7-latest-shop-notes.html


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Semipro said:


> David
> Couple questions,after reading it sounds like they did a upgrade which they call CRB7. MK3 if true which model did you get,other question what all comes with it ( seems to be a large price difference between retialers)


I did get the CRB7 MK3 model Rockler site : MPower Combination Router Base (CRB7) - Rockler Woodworking Tools

AS I said my local Rockler only had the single one and none of the add-ons like the edging trim kit. 

during my online search it did seem there was a big difference in price for that model. I'll start documenting everything in the box tonight, I was unable to even open it this past weekend.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

dcrusoe said:


> I did get the CRB7 MK3 model Rockler site : MPower Combination Router Base (CRB7) - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> 
> AS I said my local Rockler only had the single one and none of the add-ons like the edging trim kit.
> 
> during my online search it did seem there was a big difference in price for that model. I'll start documenting everything in the box tonight, I was unable to even open it this past weekend.


I find it interesting that Rockler has it listed in their on-line catalog and not in their printed catalog! I don't deal with Rockler that often, so, the periodic mail catalogs may not contain all of their available products.

I, too, found a variation in prices on-line, starting around $70 to almost double that price. All were the latest version (Mk3).


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bill and others
Due to my confusion about the different models I email the company
Here is the reply
Hi John,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> Yes, the previous model of CRB7 (CRB7 or CRB7 MK2) came with only 1 pair
> of rods.
> CRB7 came with a pair of 7mm rods
> CRB7 MK2 came with a pair of 8mm rods
> 
> The CRB7 MK3 comes with a pair of both 7 & 8mm rods and a large compass
> kit.
> The different rod sizes accommodate different routers, we also have
> larger rods available (10 or 12mm) for some routers eg: Ryobi RE600 or
> Dewalt DW618.
> Welcome to M.POWER tools Ltd
> 
> I hope this helps, please let me know if you have any other questions.
> Best regards,
> Cynthia

PS if ordering I think you are going to have pay attention to which model they are selling I am wondering if retailers are selling older models for less money . IMO


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Unless i'm missing something...it looks like Woodpeckers only sells the base with the Large compass kit, and up from there. Rocklers sells it as the base, and doesn't seem to stock the large compass kit even as an option?

Cool looking--but i need to buy lumber!!

earl


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I called my Rockler store they could not tell which one they had nothing on box says MK 3
I sent another email to Cynthia she says that her company has been supplying Rockler the new model since January ,but that to the warehouse
David good price if got everything except the edge trimmer


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

FYI 
From 
From: M-Power tools
Hi John,

Sorry for my delayed reply.
I can confirm that the MK3 units have a red sticker in the top right hand corner that say "includes large compass kit".
Hope this helps you find one at Rockler


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Semipro said:


> FYI
> From
> From: M-Power tools
> Hi John,
> ...


I just received the most recent Rockler catalog. The CBR7 is not listed at all in the printed catalog! However, when you go to the on-line catalog they are listed. The problem is, that, the description is not for the MK 3 version. There is no mention of the large compass kit in the technical specifications. 

The link shows a price of $80 for the jig, but everyplace else is around $109 for the MK 3. I can only assume one of two things: this description is out of date and incorrect for the present stock on hand, or Rockler has a very good price for the MK 3 base. This, also, leads me to suspect that they may be purging existing stock prior to listing the MK3 in the catalog (since the MK 3 supply to Rockler started in January). They may have the MK 3 in the physical stores only. No matter what, if David did get a MK3 at the $80 price it was a very good deal.

If I were to purchase from the on-line Rockler catalog I would make very sure that it is the MK 3 version. 

One of my questions has been answered so far, it appears, from additional research of reviews on other sites, to be well made and substantial. However, I (we) are still waiting for David's actual use review. That will determine if it is as versatile as the sales pitch claims it to be.

If Davids review is positive I could see spending the money for this base. A lot will disagree with me, but I would rather buy this multipurpose base then spend the time, materials, and wasted storage space for individual jigs that may require R &R of the router sub-base to use. I would much rather spend my time making sawdust then configuring jigs to do a quick operation. I see the MK3 as a quick set-up and tear-down tool without single use only capabilities.

Patiently waiting on you (David) for the use review. I suspect that there will be some negatives, but I believe that the pros will outweigh them in the long run.

Bill


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I drove down to the Rockler store today, they are selling older model crb7 not mk3
I went ahead and bought one from the manufacture M-tools.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

So Semipro you ordered the mk3 from mpower is that correct ? Wait to find out how it works. It would seem like the crb7 at 7 mm is about 5/16 and the crb7 mk2 at 8 mm is about 3/8 rod are my estimates correct. I may wait until Rockler has a 20 % off and buy the crb7 mk3. Not going to do anything until one of you guys try and review. With 20 % off about same price as base unit.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Semipro said:


> I drove down to the Rockler store today, they are selling older model crb7 not mk3
> I went ahead and bought one from the manufacture M-tools.


I ordered one (Mk3) with the edge trimming kit from Rockler today. I guess we'll soon know if it lives up to expectations. :yes4:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver
Mine probably won't be here until the middle to end of next week.
I would like to know what Rockler has in the box I never did a straight answer from them on which model they are shipping. ( the one in the store older model)


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I see I was wrong according to specs from mk3 7 mm is 9/32 and the 8 is 5/16 US asa.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like I started something...

All I did was ask a simple question and before you know it David, John and Oliver have gone and bought the darn things...I feel left out!

But, I'm not going to jump until I get some feedback from you fellas. 

It, also, seems that Rockler doesn't know what it is really selling. We know that they have the newer MK 3 but apparently don't know the difference between it and the older model.

Bill


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm with you Bill waiting for there eval. Limited budget looks like a good product. David had posted earlier that he had bought the crb7 mk3 from his local Rockler I'm surprised we haven't heard anything from him must be to busy.


----------



## Ninety9Ninety (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi James. I'm a new member. Would you mind posting a picture of your jig that you just mentioned


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Circle jig....*



BobMorgen said:


> Hi James. I'm a new member. Would you mind posting a picture of your jig that you just mentioned


Hi Bob,

refer to the following thread.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/22505-my-circle-jig.html

A number of members have made this jig based on a jig shown by Harrysin and used in may of his projects..

I was thinking of making another one using 10mm acrylic and adding some tapped holes and slots to the base for the attachments.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry all I know I promised to post about this jig but due to some medical issues I've not gone into the shop at all till this Sunday. 

The base is a plexiglass acrylic sheet and very light, and seems to provide a large surface with an attached indexed micro-adjusting wheel , I tested the measurement guide line to my known good layout ruler and it matched just fine though the provided set ruler has to be added by hand to center with the router base center, I have to now go digging for my center set base. 

But it does look particularly useful for dados or grooves. Which I will be using this weekend (I hope). it will be my first real test. 

More instruction papers than I would have thought. take a look at the pictures, I think if it handles as it looks so far I am going to like this jig.

I posted a couple of pictures here: CRB7 Router Base Jig - Imgur


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks David 
Answers a question does Rockier sell the crb 7 mk3 that definitely is an MK 3
So 80.00 is a good deal, 29.00 cheaper then other suppliers
But if you shop the stores make sure you get the latest model. mk3


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

dcrusoe said:


> Sorry all I know I promised to post about this jig but due to some medical issues I've not gone into the shop at all till this Sunday.
> 
> The base is a plexiglass acrylic sheet and very light, and seems to provide a large surface with an attached indexed micro-adjusting wheel , I tested the measurement guide line to my known good layout ruler and it matched just fine though the provided set ruler has to be added by hand to center with the router base center, I have to now go digging for my center set base.
> 
> ...


David,

I really appreciate this input! It appears, that, your opinion so far is that it does what it claims it should. If it locks up solid, then doing dadoes and grooves shouldn't be a problem. One concern I would have is doing large circle routing. If the guide rod(s) are not adequately stiff, then they might flex and throw off the circle.

Thanks for taking the time and acquiring the jig this has been a real help.

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

David, John, Oliver,

I hate you all! You have forced me to order from Rockler. I verified with Product Services that it was, indeed, the MK3 that would ship on the catalog order. The price was reasonable and although I will have to pay sales tax the shipping was free. 

Thanks for the input from all...

Bill


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll test out the large circle cutting for you this weekend, the rods compare with the rods on my porter cable edge guide I have this one, if this helps any: http://goo.gl/Ss6WbD


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

dcrusoe said:


> I'll test out the large circle cutting for you this weekend, the rods compare with the rods on my porter cable edge guide I have this one, if this helps any: PORTER-CABLE 42690 Edge Guide (for Models 100, 690, 691, 693, 891, 892, 893 Routers) - Power Router Accessories - Amazon.com


David,

I have the same PC Guide (most of my routers are PCs). I am more then happy with its performance.

Good man! Carry on with the tests and let us all know how well it works.

I should have mine in a few day. No hurry, anyway. I am in the process of rearranging to fit in a replacement table-saw and won't have any shop time until I finish.

Bill


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Bill your say if you order the $79.95 jig from Rockler you will get the MK3? That is an excellent deal.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

roofner said:


> Bill your say if you order the $79.95 jig from Rockler you will get the MK3? That is an excellent deal.


We'll see! I find it hard to believe but I did confirm it with Rockler Product Service...long story. I intentionally used the CHAT feature and saved a copy of the transcript. So, if it is NOT the MK3 I will be sending it back.

If it is the MK3 set, then it is a good deal.

Bill


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

schnewj said:


> (most of my routers are PCs).
> 
> Bill


Can you say jealous? I know you could!! 

MOST!? damn color my jealous!! I"ll get there, might die the next day but...!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

dcrusoe said:


> Can you say jealous? I know you could!!
> 
> MOST!? damn color my jealous!! I"ll get there, might die the next day but...!!


David,

Don't be jealous! I have one old Craftsman, a Hitachi in my router table, a PC7519, and four 690's set up for fixed, plunge and "D" handle ops.

Only the Craftsman was bought new (some 25 years ago) the Hitachi came with a used RT1000 router table I bought from a neighbor and all of the PC's were eBay purchases, except one bought at an estate sale for $15 (along with a 3x21 PC belt sander for the same price). 

I may have had to replace power cords, strain reliefs, or a switch but all were used and worked fine for the fraction of the cost of new.

I am not adverse to purchasing used equipment and I have never been burnt or disappointed with my goods. Some may only need some minor repairs or may look well used, but function fine mechanically.

So, what's your excuse for not having multiples? :sarcastic:

Bill


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone get there jig from Rockler ? Is it the Mk3?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

roofner said:


> Anyone get there jig from Rockler ? Is it the Mk3?


Gary, why not just call Rockler(or email) and ask them! I am guessing no by looking at the manual online, but who knows if it is up to date?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

schnewj said:


> We'll see! I find it hard to believe but I did confirm it with Rockler Product Service...long story. I intentionally used the CHAT feature and saved a copy of the transcript. So, if it is NOT the MK3 I will be sending it back.
> 
> If it is the MK3 set, then it is a good deal.
> 
> Bill


I haven't received it yet (it has shipped). I did confirm with "Product Service" prior to ordering, and according to them, it is the MK3 version. I will update and confirm as soon as I receive it.

If it is not I will be sending it back.

Bill


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

schnewj said:


> I haven't received it yet (it has shipped). I did confirm with "Product Service" prior to ordering, and according to them, it is the MK3 version. I will update and confirm as soon as I receive it.
> 
> If it is not I will be sending it back.
> 
> Bill


I received mine from Rockler, Bill, and it is the MK3 version. I can use it as is, but I have ordered a pair of 10mm guide rods that will fit my Dewalt 618 better. 7mm (9/32") and 8mm (5/16") rods are included in the box.

The bummer is the larger rods seem to be available only from the manufacturer. The cost is a nominal $9.99 USD but the shipping adds $6.99 USD. I'm always annoyed when shipping costs almost as much as what you're buying. :sad:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

yes I got mine from M-tools and paid about 30.00 more than Oliver (Bummer)to bad Rockler store and online does not know exactly which product they have.
sorry I have not had time to play with it yet did open and check it out I see nothing wrong with the product and the way it is build looks sturdy to me.
so if you order online at Rockler you should get the MK3, be careful at the store some are still carrying older model. ( the box in red letters says contains large compass on it)


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Got in the shop today
Found that crb7 is quite sturdy
This thing works great for circles needed to cut 8 largest 10.25"down to 3.75"
I was a little confused they claim that without the extensions you can cut 8.75" but that is a radius so without the extension rods you can cut approximately 17 inch circle.
So far as happy as a duck in Muddy Water!

The only problem I found was they tape the two extension rods together left them sticky finally I just took them up to the kitchen and used SOS pad to clean them


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> I received mine from Rockler, Bill, and it is the MK3 version. I can use it as is, but I have ordered a pair of 10mm guide rods that will fit my Dewalt 618 better. 7mm (9/32") and 8mm (5/16") rods are included in the box.
> 
> The bummer is the larger rods seem to be available only from the manufacturer. The cost is a nominal $9.99 USD but the shipping adds $6.99 USD. I'm always annoyed when shipping costs almost as much as what you're buying. :sad:


I know what you are saying! However, sounds to me like you have been around dem Cajuns way too long, yah! The cheep is showing through:jester: After 30 years there I still suffer with it too! I cringe every time I see a shipping cost, but where I am, now, I only have a Woodcraft store available. It is 25 miles away so it is not always cost effective to drive there and back for a few small items.

My jig will be here on Friday, for some reason the order was held up at Rockler and didn't go out for a few days after I ordered. It appears that they are, indeed, shipping the MK3 for $79. Rockler will eventually get wise to the prices, so, buy while you can folks!

Initial reviews indicate that all appear to be pleased with the jig. That is great! I found it hard to believe that the jig had been out for about three years and nobody had any experience with it. I'm glad that I asked my original question and some of you have found a useful tool.

I would still like to hear feedback as you guys use the jig. The more they get used the more the pros and cons will come to light. As always, tip and tricks will, also, emerge.

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Got in the shop today
> Found that crb7 is quite sturdy
> This thing works great for circles needed to cut 8 largest 10.25"down to 3.75"
> I was a little confused they claim that without the extensions you can cut 8.75" but that is a radius so without the extension rods you can cut approximately 17 inch circle.
> ...


John,

Great news! I would still like to hear your impressions as you use it. Obviously, circle cutting is great, but how about edge trimming, dadoes, etc. As the rest use them that info will come, also.

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

All,

I just got my CRB7 in the mail from Rockler. IT IS the MK3 and not the older version. So, like Oliver I got the latest version from Rockler. The price was $80 with free shipping.This is almost $30 cheaper then anyplace else, including directly from the manufacturer.

If you are in the market then order from Rockler before they realize that the price in their ONLINE catalog is for the older version and not the MK3. Don't look for it in the monthly catalogs...it is not there. Go online.

Can't wait to try it out, but it may be a few days before I can get some shop time. 

Bill


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I used mine for the first time yesterday, Bill, and it worked very well. The top of my sewing table project is MDF covered with formica. I cut the MDF slightly oversize and glued down the formica, then trimmed the formica flush to the edge with my little trim router. 

I will be facing the edges with solid oak and wanted to make sure I had a nice smooth, square edge on all sides of the top. With a 1/2" straight bit in the router I used the CRB7 offset base to follow a straight edge and trim an additional 1/16" off all the edges of the top. The offset base added a lot of stability and the plastic base followed the straight edge very well.

Once I get the wood edging glued to the top, I'll be using the CRB7 edging trim kit to make it flush with the top and bottom of the table top. Stay tuned. :moil:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver
Same deal here had to order 10mm for Bosch,work great on my DeWalt
I had to cut 8 different size circles( here is a picture got 4 circles out of one board as you can see all I had do move the outside diameter to the next one)


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Oliver
> Same deal here had to order 10mm for Bosch,work great on my DeWalt
> I had to cut 8 different size circles( here is a picture got 4 circles out of one board as you can see all I had do move the outside diameter to the next one)


Isn't it nice to know that sometimes a tool you've been considering purchasing for a while is actually worth the investment once you get it in your hands and put it to work? So far, I'm happy with my purchase and it sounds like you are too.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Isn't it nice to know that sometimes a tool you've been considering purchasing for a while is actually worth the investment once you get it in your hands and put it to work? So far, I'm happy with my purchase and it sounds like you are too.


Well, I guess that I got my original question answered! Sounds like some happy campers here! Can't wait to try mine, now. 

I'm happy with the quality, but I don't like the pivot pin storage on the jig. I can see it coming out and getting lost. I bought the edge trim accessory,also. Unfortunately, I didn't get the edge guide. I will get that sometime in the near future. For now, if I need that feature I'll just make a temporary one.

I still haven't replaced my T-saw, so most of the big shop projects are at a standstill for now. However, when I can, I am going to build a storage cabinet to hold my drill press...I'm tired of chasing bits, sanding drums, inserts, and accessories around the shop. I want to consolidate them into one spot. The CRB7 will come in handy for a couple of the build operations. 

I really appreciate everybody's input...keep it coming please.

Bill

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> I used mine for the first time yesterday, Bill, and it worked very well. The top of my sewing table project is MDF covered with formica. I cut the MDF slightly oversize and glued down the formica, then trimmed the formica flush to the edge with my little trim router.
> 
> I will be facing the edges with solid oak and wanted to make sure I had a nice smooth, square edge on all sides of the top. With a 1/2" straight bit in the router I used the CRB7 offset base to follow a straight edge and trim an additional 1/16" off all the edges of the top. The offset base added a lot of stability and the plastic base followed the straight edge very well.
> 
> Once I get the wood edging glued to the top, I'll be using the CRB7 edging trim kit to make it flush with the top and bottom of the table top. Stay tuned. :moil:


Oliver,

Anything further to report? I haven't been able to get any shop time for the past two weeks to try mine out. I was curious how well it did with the edge trimming.

Bill


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Oliver,
> 
> Anything further to report? I haven't been able to get any shop time for the past two weeks to try mine out. I was curious how well it did with the edge trimming.
> 
> Bill


I haven't gotten to the edge trimming part of my project yet. The larger diameter (10mm) guide rails arrived yesterday and it took just a few minutes to install them. They really stiffened up the whole system and now everything moves smoothly and securely. I ordered the guides directly from the manufacturer and received them in 7 days.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I checked my router needs a 10 mm rods. Micrometer was .387 inch 10 mm is about .390 is that correct?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

roofner said:


> I checked my router needs a 10 mm rods. Micrometer was .387 inch 10 mm is about .390 is that correct?


.3937" so that is almost a 7 thou difference but you're certainly in the ball park. It doesn't seem likely that it would be an Imperial size. The closest fraction is 25/64.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I order mine from Rockler hope I get the newer version also.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

roofner said:


> I order mine from Rockler hope I get the newer version also.


Both John (semipro) and I ordered from Rockler and got the MK 3 version. 

Bill


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I later ordered the 10 mm rods


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Received rods and jig yesterday. Howe ever my computer died and in process of transferring data from old pc and resetting everything up again. It will be a while before I get back to setting up of the jig. I'm also working on deck steps all torn down and rebuilding and staining.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I received a CRB7 with all the accessories from my wife at Christmas. There were so many pieces, and in 3 cardboard boxes, that I was afraid of loosing them, so I made a wooden box to keep it all in. Actually, I'm in the process of making three boxes, but the one for the CRB7 is fully assembled and waiting for some kind of finish. I haven't decided what yet, but will post a picture when the finish is on it and it is truly complete. I had quite a bit of trouble figuring out how to fit all the pieces in and get the box as small as possible, and managed to do it in 3 layers. 

No plans were used. I designed it in my head as I was building it, but I would be happy to supply dimensions and additional photos if someone wants to make one for themselves.

The second box, a bit smaller than the CRB7 box will become a pistol case. It hasn't even had the lid cut off yet. Since I was involved in a thread about this recently I'll try to take pictures of how I do it and add them to that post.

The third box, presently only 4 sides held together by a band clamp, is to hold my IBox jig. I bought the Ibox jig almost a year ago and had planed to make a box for it, but it took until now to get started on it. In fact, I used the IBox jig, and my Unisaw with a Freud SBOX8 blade to cut the box joint corners on all 3 of these boxes. It did a fantastic job. 

Once the shop is set up to make boxes it's easy to make several of them at once. All of these boxes were made from Baltic Birch, since I have quite a bit in several thicknesses left over from some other projects. The sides were made from 1/2 or whatever the MM equivalent is. Then I used other thicknesses of Baltic Birch inside the box to make the necessary supports for the CRB7 and it's options.

Charley


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Am I missing something here? The CRB7MK3 Router Base is a Woodpeckers product and sells for $150.00 +/-. At least that is the info I received in my Email a few days ago from Woodpeckers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, this jig is made by M Power and a similar jig is sold by Trend. They were always in the emails from Infinity tools but I just looked at their site and could not find them.

Woodpeckers may be offering their own version of this?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Woodpecker is ventor selling the that product it Is Manufactured by M-PowerTools.com


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Ken Bee said:


> Am I missing something here? The CRB7MK3 Router Base is a Woodpeckers product and sells for $150.00 +/-. At least that is the info I received in my Email a few days ago from Woodpeckers.


I got mine from Rockler about a year ago for around $85. They can still be had for $109. Other sites may be cheaper, you'll have to look and see.

One word of caution, the included rods for attaching the router do not fit all routers. Check the M-power website for compatibility with the router you plan on using. You may have to purchase a different size for your particular router. That will add about $10 more if you do.

Bill


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken..

Woodpeckers offers several different packaged deals with the CRB7-MK3. 

M-Power CRB7 Router Base


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Ken..
> 
> Woodpeckers offers several different packaged deals with the CRB7-MK3.
> 
> M-Power CRB7 Router Base


Yes I am aware of that, but what interested me was the fact I had never heard of the CRB7 designation except what Woodpeckers offered. Now it seems everybody and his uncle has one for sale at different prices depending on who you get it from.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

This product been on the market for approximately three years, The company is out of the UK sold worldwide,
Here's a link to US vendors
M.POWER Tools - Our Worldwide Dealers - Precision Engineered Tools
The CBR7 was discussed on the forum couple years ago


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the Combined Router Base (CRB) has been around a lot longer than that. Trend in the UK pioneered this jig and this is where Harry got his jig design from. Anyone wishing to know more can check it out here: http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/productlist/3/239/combination_router_base.html

The jig is identical to the M Power CRB7.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Yes I am aware of that, but what interested me was the fact I had never heard of the CRB7 designation except what Woodpeckers offered. Now it seems everybody and his uncle has one for sale at different prices depending on who you get it from.



Always interesting to see how a product can go from a relatively limited market or specialty market to a global product with as you said, everybody is offering it. I'd be willing to bet M Power is smiling all the way to the bank...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Just received an Email from Eagle America offering the CRB7 router base for $10.00 off at $74.99 and that is just the basic base with the add ons costing extra. After reading what it does in the Trend link Mike posted I am definitely not interested in having one. It doesn't do anything more than what I can do on my router table or a minor setup with my hand held router. I have edge guides and offset router bases that serves me very well for any router function that I attempt.

How can it increase the quality of the cuts when cutting Dadoes and other routing functions? I thought the router bit determined that as well as the skill of the person doing the routing. The more I read about this base the more I think it must have some magical power when routing. I am always interested in trying out new products when offered but for the last couple of years I am being much more select in what I try. Many of the high dollar gimmicks or tools can be duplicated in the shop with scrap lumber or at least at a much lower cost than what you would pay for retail. As an example I built a coping sled for less than $10.00 that equals one costing near a hundred dollars and has a couple of improved features not offered otherwise.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is the way to do it Ken. Get all the information you can and consider how to improve on it. I have done this many times.

You can easily build your own CRB; this jig is great for routing small holes. A real time saver over other methods.


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

Used mine yesterday to cut small circles.
Works as advertised.
Careful to keep the small guide pin and its screw handy.
they are essential to its use and can easily be misplaced.
Bruce


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had mine for a couple of years, been meaning to get smaller rods as the ones that came with it will not fit my router.
Herb


----------

